# Lens and tripod suggestion for CANON EOS 1Dx ?



## Archangel72 (Nov 24, 2011)

Hellou good people of canonrumors.
Croatia here! 
I'm following canonrumors for more than a year, and now, I decided to register, and to share my thoughts, news (if any) and expectations with the rest of Canon community.
For the last 11 years I'm taking pictures with Sony digital camera.
My 1st. camera back in 2001. was DSC S-85 (4.1Mp)
Second one, from 2005. up untill today is DSC R1 ( 10.3 Mp, 24-120 Zeiss f2.8-4.8 ).
I have external flash F-32X, basic aluminum Sony tripod, and... well, that's pretty much all photo equipment I own right now. This was not bad equipment 5 years ago, but today, it's not very competitive to say at least.
I did take some remarkable pictures with my Sony, but... I think it's time for it's retirement.
And now.. 
I'm going to change my equipment "BIG TIME" next year, and here, I could use a few suggestions.
My first question is...
I will buy nothing less than CANON EOS 1Dx, (that's for sure), and I was planning to buy two more lenses for starters.
After reading 1000 of reviews I came to conclusion that my first 2 lenses should be:
1) EF 16-35mm f2.8 L II IS USM
2) EF 70-200mm f2.8 L II IS USM
I know about certain limitations of 16-35 lens (soft wide open, blurry corners, vignette - maybe 1Dx will help here with some new improvements inside the body (vignette and fringing correction etc., is yet to be seen), but, on my opinion, combination of these 2 lenses should cover 80% of any shooting situtation.
Later on, I will buy EF 50mm f1.2 L II and EF 85mm f1.2 L II.
Now, the tripod...
My decision is GITZO basalt serie GT3830 with ballhead Gitzo GH 3781 QR.
That seems like a solid and more important, STABLE tripod. Not to many reviews on the net though, but, I think I won't make a mistake if I "make that call".
Please tell me what do you think about my choices.
I appreciate all suggestions.
Thank you for reading my first topic, here on canonrumors.
Sorry if I did some gramatic mistakes, english is not my prime language. :
Thanks in advance
p.s. If anyone is interested, and have a little time, please check what I did so far with my good, but now, very old Sony DSC R1.
http://www.pixoto.com/archangel72
http://www.ephotozine.com/user/archangel72-159684
http://www.dreamstime.com/Archangel72_info-resi1896433

Archangel72


----------



## handsomerob (Nov 24, 2011)

Welcome!
That would be a killer setup. R1 had good reviews, especially for it's great lens but anything from 2012 (especially 1Dx, Canon likes to call it the pinnacle of their engineering) will probably be a big step forward in IQ, AF speed and accuracy, high-ISO performance, among other amazing advanced tech stuff. 1Dx's menus and controls might be a bit overwhelming for a first time 1D user but I'm sure you'll find your way quickly.

You have chosen your lenses well, some of the best glass Canon offers.

As for the tripod, you can NOT go wrong with Gitzo. They make arguably the best tripods out there, but for a price.  I would buy one if I could afford but I use Manfrotto myself. They are both good brands and even basic models are better and sturdier than a cheap tripod. If money is no issue, I would maybe recommend going for carbon instead of alu/basalt if you travel a lot. Carbon is at least as strong (maybe even more) and yet lighter.

I took a quick look at your galleries and you have some really nice shots. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Archangel72 (Nov 24, 2011)

Thank you handsomerob for sharing the same opinion about mine future setup, you are right about Gitzo, they are Alpha & Omega for tripods. I know that carbon solution is more durable and little lighter than basalt serie, but I think that even basalt has more than enough "strenght" in his legs to support Canon EOS 1Dx (15 kilo's).
Thanks for visiting my humble gallery, I know it's not comparable with picture quality from Canon models, but I had to start with something years ago, and R1 was the best for a bucks.
Now I feel more mature in photography, and therefore need much more powerfull "machine", that will support all my needs for at least next 5 years.
In the meantime I will learn everything I need to know about squeezing 1Dx to it's limits.
And, off course, I still have a lot to learn about photography.
I have all the time in the world, if nothing else, I have enormous patience, and will to learn.
Thank you again for your time and good suggestions.
M.B.


----------



## Archangel72 (Nov 25, 2011)

You are right asmundma, lots of money is in the game here. My next planned setup is going to cost great pile of money considering that I am just an amateur, but...
Last 2 years something "hit" me, and I became really obsessed with photography - in a good way.
I think that I just started to discover beautiful things in this art.
I see excellent pictures everywhere around me, like all of a sudden I was gifted with a "sharper eye", recognizing small details, that very few could see.
And than... in all that revelation of details I realized that with this humble equipment that I have right now, all those details cannot be recorded, and that frustrates me even more.
Sony DSC R1 is great camera in some aspects, but I think I squeezed all the juice from it.
It has great limitations for any serious attempt to approach more seriously in photography.
For example, max usable ISO on my Sony is 400 , everything more than 400 is NOISY, really noisy !!! Shutter lag is killing me , bracket mode allows only 3 JPG pictures in 2 sec. :'( AF is slow, in dark totally unusable, lens are great to some point, but corners are distorted and soft, :-\ not to say blurry. You see, all this things I couldn't notice 3 years ago, but now, shooting with my cam is art by itself. And if I manage to shoot some solid pictures with R1, imagine what I could accomplish with 1Dx.
I know that good pictures is taken with good photographer, but equipment can really be a "pull back" in a certain situations, like weddings, football games, motosport, dark interiors etc. 
Therefore, I decided, my next "heavy artillery" is definitely going to be 1Dx with a few killer lens for start. 
My time is yet to come...
Just a few more months, and I will step into the Twilight Zone of remarkable pictures.
Sorry for such a long text, I had to let it all out.
Thank you all for reading this post...

Archangel72 OVER & OUT


----------



## tara (Nov 25, 2011)

Archangel72, Your picture gallery is excellent. I can see your skills and eye for the photography. I hope you will have more fun with 1Dx.

Keep it up.


----------



## wickidwombat (Nov 25, 2011)

Archangel72 said:


> After reading 1000 of reviews I came to conclusion that my first 2 lenses should be:
> 1) EF 16-35mm f2.8 L II IS USM
> 2) EF 70-200mm f2.8 L II IS USM



these are exactly the first 2 lenses I would recomend to get strait up they are my 2 favourite
since you are going to be dropping some pretty serious coin on body and glass there definately do yourself a favour and get a 50mm 1.4 extremely cheap comparatively and a great lens

I use this set of tripod legs

http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/Benro-C-2691TB1-Carbon-Fiber-Travel-Angel-Tripod-B-1-/330538387722?pt=AU_TripodsMonopods&hash=item4cf59f890a

and a custom novoflex combo on top


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Nov 25, 2011)

Archangel72 said:


> Hellou good people of canonrumors.
> Croatia here!
> I'm following canonrumors for more than a year, and now, I decided to register, and to share my thoughts, Sony tripod, and... well, that's pretty much all photo equipment I own right now. This was not bad equipment 5 years ago, but today, it's not very competitive to say at least.
> I did take some remarkable pictures with my Sony, but... I think it's time for it's retirement.
> ...



With a FF camera, normally most used focal lengths fall in the 35--100mm focal length range. 
My 24-105mm L stays on my 5D MK II almost all the time, even though I have wider and longer lenses.
You will be missing 35-70mm, which is a very useful range on FF. Obviously, if you don't use that range, no need to cover it.

I'd also wait and see if any new lenses are offered. The new body will not be out for 4 months, and there may be new lenses by then.


----------



## RobertG. (Nov 26, 2011)

Hi,
before you spend your money on a Gitzo, take a look on the FEISOL tripods. I can recommend the CT-3441...


----------



## kiwiengr (Nov 26, 2011)

An alternative ball head could be the Really Right Stuff BH-55-LR


----------



## Archangel72 (Nov 27, 2011)

tara said:


> Archangel72, Your picture gallery is excellent. I can see your skills and eye for the photography. I hope you will have more fun with 1Dx.
> 
> Keep it up.


Well, what else could I say to your very kind words, than thank you very much.
Hope I deserve compliments of that "magnitude" 
Thanks again Tara...




Mt Spokane Photography said:


> With a FF camera, normally most used focal lengths fall in the 35--100mm focal length range.
> My 24-105mm L stays on my 5D MK II almost all the time, even though I have wider and longer lenses.
> You will be missing 35-70mm, which is a very useful range on FF. Obviously, if you don't use that range, no need to cover it.
> 
> I'd also wait and see if any new lenses are offered. The new body will not be out for 4 months, and there may be new lenses by then.



I couldn't agree more with you Mt Spokane Photography, in the next 4 months I will be a "shadow of all Canon news" in order to gather all valuable information about new refreshment in "L" lens line, esspecially in my wanted range 16-35 to 70-200.
Perhaps EF 14-24 f2.8 L IS USM would appear, with performance "stronger" than EF 16-35 L II IS USM, but than it will create even bigger "hole" between covered range. I would be very happy if there is any chance to buy at least 5 lens form Canon L line, all at once, but unfortunatelly I can't spend that much cash right now.
3 lenses would work just fine (for now) 14-24 (new), 24-70 L II (new) & 70-200 L II.
I know... nice range, but with no overlapping... but again, cash dictates painful choices.
Thank you Mt Spokane Photography for your comment.




RobertG. said:


> Hi,
> before you spend your money on a Gitzo, take a look on the FEISOL tripods. I can recommend the CT-3441...





kiwiengr said:


> An alternative ball head could be the Really Right Stuff BH-55-LR



Thanks for sharing usefull equipment information RobertG & kiwiengr!
I will consider your suggestions for sure.

Thank you all people for such a good response on my first topic.

Archangel72


----------



## wickidwombat (Nov 27, 2011)

dont hold your breath waiting for that 14-24...

personally the 35-70mm range? I just use a 50mm prime and move around alot
I really like the 50mm prine on FF, I quite often put the 16-35 on the 1Dmk3 which gives me about 20-48 or something and the 70-200 on the 5d give excellent coverage and the 16-35 is really a stellar performer on the APS-H sensor, very versitile for a walk around and still plenty wide enough. I just wish I could get all the 1D mk 4 system in a 5D size body THAT would make me very very happy.


----------



## te4o (Nov 27, 2011)

Mladen,
From what I see on your galleries I wonder what do you need the 14 fps (and many other features) for... 6900USD !! If you don't use more than 2500 for the clean FF sensor - 4400 USD waisted ! Croatia is a beautiful spot but no Olympics there in near future
Invest first in FF-suitable glass and go slow with the dreams of a FFbody. There will be more coming we all hope.


----------



## Archangel72 (Nov 28, 2011)

wickidwombat said:


> dont hold your breath waiting for that 14-24...
> 
> personally the 35-70mm range? I just use a 50mm prime and move around alot
> I really like the 50mm prine on FF, I quite often put the 16-35 on the 1Dmk3 which gives me about 20-48 or something and the 70-200 on the 5d give excellent coverage and the 16-35 is really a stellar performer on the APS-H sensor, very versitile for a walk around and still plenty wide enough. I just wish I could get all the 1D mk 4 system in a 5D size body THAT would make me very very happy.



Agree...
50mm prime will have to fill empty range, everything else is walk practice ;D
Thanks wickidwombat




te4o said:


> Mladen,
> From what I see on your galleries I wonder what do you need the 14 fps (and many other features) for... 6900USD !! If you don't use more than 2500 for the clean FF sensor - 4400 USD waisted ! Croatia is a beautiful spot but no Olympics there in near future
> Invest first in FF-suitable glass and go slow with the dreams of a FFbody. There will be more coming we all hope.



I'm flattered with your visit to my humble gallery.
You draw very good conclusions from what you could see in my gallery, not much of a sport shots, or any "fast one".
One part of the true is that my present equipment is a "little" drawback at the moment, and no ... no olympics near my town, got that right, but...
I'm very happy to say that my next job will require all the power of speed, ISO, HD video, so 1Dx will shine there.
The other part of the true is that I don't buy photo equipment often, couse, till now, I didn't really have any need due to my photo amaterism, but that is about to change, and 1Dx is going to be my good companion on that road.
I hope I'll be able to share my work with all of you people, and to justify this expensive investment.
They told me before, that if you want to make an omlette you have to break a few eggs.
Looks like I'll break dozzen of those eggs soon ;D 
What a heck, we live only once (if you exclude reincarnation), and I don't want to spend the rest of my life in missing good pictures, which is the common case with my present equipment.

1Dx, 1Dx ... my kingdom for a 1Dx (or was that a horse? ???)

Sorry people I can't be serious all the time.

Signed by 

King ;D


----------



## real memories (Nov 28, 2011)

anyone who starts out as a semi pro or pro level photographer needs to have 2 lenses and i always tell my people i hier its 24 to 70 and 70 to 200 is II 2.8 you can cover most anything with that 16 to 35 wouldnt be where i would go trust me you will kick yourself in the butt if you go with the 16 as a start


----------

